# Ranking Topics by Number of Posts to Find the Most Popular



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm probably going to get shouted at for being lazy and asking a question before doing a search or trawling the forum FAQs, etc. like a noob, but hey.

Is there a way to sort/rank topics in any sub-section or search result by the number of posts, rather as you would do in an eBay search to rank by price: highest first?

I'm just curious to start having a look for popular/controversial threads, that's all.

Ta.

Doug


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Not possible I'm afraid.

There is a mod which would let this be used, but not part of the usual forum software.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

Ta Nick.

Didn't think it looked possible, but you never know! Wasn't such a numpty question after all then...

Doug


----------

